# Ipad un instrument pour les étudiants ?



## bobydeouf (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour je voulais savoir ce que vous pensiez à savoir si l'ipad est un instrument utile pour les étudiants et notaments dans la prise de note des cours ? 
Je sais qu'il existe des application tel "pages" mais sont elles vraiment de qualité pour de la prise de note en amphi ? 
De plus j'ai un macbook pro 13p. Mais bon sa fait quand meme son poid. 
Merci à tous .


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Salut, 
Pages est agréable à utiliser et pour de la prise de note en amphi c'est parfait. J'utilise pour le moment Word mais j'ai eu Pages '08 et c'était parfait, du Apple quoi (simple, beau, léger et intuitif). j'attends juste là la sortie d'iWork X, pour y revenir. 
L'iPad à mon avis est parfait aussi pour la prise de note On the Go. Je pense que c'est l'un de ses atouts avec la suite iWork dessus.


----------



## dada69 (7 Mai 2010)

Hum...

franchement pour les cours rien de mieux que du papier et un stylo...


----------



## bobydeouf (7 Mai 2010)

Quand est ce qu'est prévu la sortie de Iwork X ? 
J'ai vu d'autre application pour ce qui est prise de note comme Course note, sont elles valables ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

Tampis si je passe pour un ringard mais de quoi parle tu quand tu dis prise de note "on the go" ? 
J


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

dada69 a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> franchement pour les cours rien de mieux que du papier et un stylo...



je prenais mes cours avec mon Mac, ça m'évitait aussi de perdre des feuilles après... 




bobydeouf a dit:


> Quand est ce qu'est prévu la sortie de Iwork X ?
> J'ai vu d'autre application pour ce qui est prise de note comme Course note, sont elles valables ?



Franchement, je ne sais pas du tout. En tout cas, ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il y'en aura bien une nouvelle version (Jobs l'a utilisé lors la présentation de la keynote de l'iPad, certains effets dans l'appli keynote étaient nouveaux). Mais quand? rien n'a filtré comme d'hab'. 



bobydeouf a dit:


> Tampis si je passe pour un ringard mais de quoi parle tu quand tu dis prise de note "on the go" ?



ça veut dire "à la volée".


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2010)

dada69 a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> franchement pour les cours rien de mieux que du papier et un stylo...



Par rapport à un clavier virtuel qui nique les poignets, sans doute... par contre, par rapport à un Macbook (pro ou pas), avec un vrai clavier, y'a pas photos... je tape trois fois plus vite que je n'écris, et effectivement, on ne perd pas de feuilles (merci les multi sauvegardes ).

Bref, désolé pour le HS... 

Je pense juste que la prise de notes sur iPad n'est viable qu'avec le dock clavier si c'est pour des journées de cours.


----------



## jehanon (9 Mai 2010)

sans pouvoir imprimer normalement l'  iPAD est un produit pas fini, peut être le prochain


----------



## bobydeouf (9 Mai 2010)

Pour ce qui est d'imprimer j'ais lu quelque part que l'on pouvais via une application mais laquelle sa je ne m'en rapelle plus. 

Mais franchement je sais pas si "pages" avec un clavier (un vrai)  vaut vraiment le coup sur un ipad en tout cas pour la prise de note. 
Parce que moi qui suis étudiants en droits sa me s'implifirai les choses d'avoir tous mes cours dans un objet aussi peu encombrant car le macbook pro 13 (que j'ais je sais je suis mac addict  ) est malgret tout lours et puis bon c'est ordi alors que l'ipad est une autre approche qui ma fois est  plus séduisante. 
Mais bien sur "séduisant" ne veut pas dire pratique donc je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> sans pouvoir imprimer normalement l'  iPAD est un produit pas fini, peut être le prochain



C'est vrais rien de tel que le papier et les feuilles carbone, cela permet de faire 3 copies d'un coup. Fort utile.

Non, sérieusement. Bien sûr que tu peux imprimer, avec ton imprimante reliée à ton ordinateur tout simplement.

Perso, je ne me balade pas avec ma laser sou le bras non plus 

Et puis, l'avantage du clavier virtuel de l'iPad, c'est qu'il est silencieux au moins. Car rien de pire que le clapotis de touche d'un ordi portable.


----------



## jehanon (9 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est vrais rien de tel que le papier et les feuilles carbone, cela permet de faire 3 copies d'un coup. Fort utile.
> 
> Non, sérieusement. Bien sûr que tu peux imprimer, avec ton imprimante reliée à ton ordinateur tout simplement.
> 
> ...



le prob c'est oui ou non on peut imprimer avec un iPad on te parle pas de carbone, si t'es étudiant et que t'envisage ca a la place d'un portable, sans imprimer t'en fais rien


----------



## ikeke (9 Mai 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> le prob c'est oui ou non on peut imprimer avec un iPad on te parle pas de carbone, si t'es étudiant et que t'envisage ca a la place d'un portable, sans imprimer t'en fais rien



Je pense que ce que Gwen a voulu dire c'est que l'iPad n'étant pas un appareil autonome car dépendant un minimum d'iTunes (ne serait-ce que pour l'activation de l'iPad), la logique veut que tu ai un ordinateur à côté pour la synchro, ordinateur qui te permettra donc d'imprimer tes documents.

Dans le pire des cas, il faudra envoyer les documents par emails sur un ordinateur pour les imprimer, si tu ne possèdes pas d'ordinateur personnel.


----------



## jehanon (9 Mai 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Je pense que ce que Gwen a voulu dire c'est que l'iPad n'étant pas un appareil autonome car dépendant un minimum d'iTunes (ne serait-ce que pour l'activation de l'iPad), la logique veut que tu ai un ordinateur à côté pour la synchro, ordinateur qui te permettra donc d'imprimer tes documents.
> 
> Dans le pire des cas, il faudra envoyer les documents par emails sur un ordinateur pour les imprimer, si tu ne possèdes pas d'ordinateur personnel.



ok merci pour ta réponse, donc un mac book pro pour ma fille


----------



## surfboy (9 Mai 2010)

J'apporte mon petit grain de sel au sujet, étant étudiant,
je compte justement remplacer mon MBP 13 " par le combo imac + ipad car pour le peu que jutilise mon notebook a la fac... 3kg tous les jours dans le sac... L'ipad serait donc idéal vu mes besoins reduits a l'essentiel (mails, internet, pages,lecture de pdf...) et surtout les 10h de batterie. Pour la prise de notes, je compte toutefois embarquer le clavier bluetooth du mac 

qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## MacSedik (9 Mai 2010)

surfboy a dit:


> J'apporte mon petit grain de sel au sujet, étant étudiant,
> je compte justement remplacer mon MBP 13 " par le combo imac + ipad car pour le peu que jutilise mon notebook a la fac... 3kg tous les jours dans le sac... L'ipad serait donc idéal vu mes besoins reduits a l'essentiel (mails, internet, pages,lecture de pdf...) et surtout les 10h de batterie. Pour la prise de notes, je compte toutefois embarquer le clavier bluetooth du mac
> 
> qu'en dites vous ?



et n'oublies pas quelque chose pour tenir l'iPad quand tu écriras. genre l'Apple Case.


----------



## surfboy (9 Mai 2010)

pas faux !
mais ca semble judicieux ?
si oui j'attend la prochaine offre back to school pour m'équiper des deux en esperant que les prochains imacs soient de la partie


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> le prob c'est oui ou non on peut imprimer avec un iPad on te parle pas de carbone, si t'es étudiant et que t'envisage ca a la place d'un portable, sans imprimer t'en fais rien



Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi un étudiant doit OBLIGATOIREMENT imprimer ses notes?

Moins de papier, c'est déjà des économies, la sureté de ne pas perdre des feuilles volantes, un poids en moins dans la sacoche, etc. Perso, je n'y vois que des avantages.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi un étudiant doit OBLIGATOIREMENT imprimer ses notes?



bonsoir, tu peux me prêter tes notes ce weekend ?


----------



## surfboy (9 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonsoir, tu peux me prêter tes notes ce weekend ?



 Attend passe moi juste ton mail, jtenvoie le .doc


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Tu les envoies par mail ou dans ce cas précis tu les imprimes. Mais c'est un cas particulier. Et ne me sort par l'argument qu'il faut attendre d'être a la maison pour imprimer, car je ne connais pas d'étudiant de promenant avec une photocopie de toutes ses notes depuis le début de l'année au cas ou.  Elles sont normalement bien classées à la maison.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mai 2010)

surfboy a dit:


> Attend passe moi juste ton mail, jtenvoie le .doc





gwen a dit:


> Tu les envoies par mail ou dans ce cas précis tu les imprimes. Mais c'est un cas particulier. Et ne me sort par l'argument qu'il faut attendre d'être a la maison pour imprimer, car je ne connais pas d'étudiant de promenant avec une photocopie de toutes ses notes depuis le début de l'année au cas ou.  Elles sont normalement bien classées à la maison.




z'êtes au taquet hein 

envoyer les notes par mail ??? au prix de la 3G, pas fou non 
*.doc, c'est quoi ça ? 
attends, je te passe une clé usb       ah ben non

héhéhé

oh ça va, je rigoooooole :rose:


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Je ne connais pas d'école n'ayant pas de WIFI aujourd'hui, donc le souci de l'envoi par Mail est réglé  Pas besoin de 3G.


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, je me prend l'iPad à cause de mes études. Je suis sur un campus ayant le WIFI partout (université de strasbourg). Transporté un macbook dans le sac tous les jours est une horreur. Un iPad, de la taille d'une feuille, prenant peu de place, léger (600g environs), ayant une superbe autonomie ne peut que me séduire. Je travaille beaucoup avec des PDF. Et l'iPad, comme visionneuse de PDF, rien de mieux  Puis pour ce qui est de la prise de note, rien de mieux que le dock Apple clavier ou alors le combo clavier bluetooth et Apple case (étuit noir). Pour  ce qui est d'imprimer, tu rentres chez toi le soir, tu transfères tout sur ton imac ou macbook ou pc puis tu imprimes. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué et ce que l'on peut reprocher à cette petit merveille.


----------



## marvel63 (10 Mai 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Pour ma part, je me prend l'iPad à cause de mes études. Je suis sur un campus ayant le WIFI partout (université de strasbourg). Transporté un macbook dans le sac tous les jours est une horreur. Un iPad, de la taille d'une feuille, prenant peu de place, léger (600g environs), ayant une superbe autonomie ne peut que me séduire. Je travaille beaucoup avec des PDF. Et l'iPad, comme visionneuse de PDF, rien de mieux  Puis pour ce qui est de la prise de note, rien de mieux que le dock Apple clavier ou alors le combo clavier bluetooth et Apple case (étuit noir). Pour  ce qui est d'imprimer, tu rentres chez toi le soir, tu transfères tout sur ton imac ou macbook ou pc puis tu imprimes. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué et ce que l'on peut reprocher à cette petit merveille.



toi j'ai l'impression que tu as bien potassé ton dossier  
Ça va être dur d'attendre jusqu'au 28, non ?


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> toi j'ai l'impression que tu as bien potassé ton dossier
> Ça va être dur d'attendre jusqu'au 28, non ?



Je me suis surtout poser la question sur l'utilité de l'iPad. Le problème, c'est que mes révisions sont maintenant et j'en aurai vraiment eu besoin ^^. Mais bon ça sera pour la rentrée prochaine xD


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué et ce que l'on peut reprocher à cette petit merveille.



pas de véritable reproche

et cela dit, je ne me suis pas renseigné plus que ça 

disons qu'à mon sens, ce n'est pas une machine de travail, et certainement pas pour prendre des notes

c'est plus un visualiseur, voilà

si besoin d'ajouter un clavier, ou d'autre chose, le MBA me semble plus approprié

tout comme un téléphone (iphone ou autre) n'est ni un appareil photo, ni un agenda, ni une caméra, ni un bloc note, ni ...

chacun son truc


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai raccordé mon clavier Wireless avec l'Ipad aujourd'hui et l'expérience de frappe est rigoureusement la même qu'avec un ordinateur (bien plus pratique que le clavier virtuel de l'Ipad), donc j'imagine que si c'est seulement pour prendre des notes, ça remplacera aisément ton MBP. Par contre pour les logiciels de traitement de texte, je ne pourrais pas te dire ce que ça vaut (je n'ai pas encore "Pages" sur IPad); pas plus que je ne saurais te parler de la synchronisation des docs (mail obligatoire ou Mobile Me, dont l'application IPad se fait attendre, indispensable ?!). Par contre au niveau de la batterie, j'ai l'impression que l'option clavier Bluetooth est un peu gourmande : quelqu'un pourrait-il le confirmer ?

ps: ça ne remplace pas un ordinateur, mais c'est un instrument complémentaire ;-) Pour ce qui est de l'impression directement depuis un IPad, je pense que ça viendra via une mise-à-jour ou une application tiers.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Vu le clavier virtuel, justement, pas besoin de rajouter un clavier externe. C'est LA machine de travail par excellence à mon avis.


----------



## jehanon (10 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Vu le clavier virtuel, justement, pas besoin de rajouter un clavier externe. C'est LA machine de travail par excellence à mon avis.



si on peut imprimer oui


----------



## UnAm (10 Mai 2010)

Apparemment Apple y travaille...

sinon, il y a toujours l'excellente appli ClipPrinter
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/clipprinter-and-transfer/id343435052?mt=8


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

jehanon a dit:


> si on peut imprimer oui



Moi, j'aimerais savoir combien de personnes travaillent avec leur ordi portable et surtout impriment avec en dehors de chez eux ? Car là, franchement ça en devient ridicule comme argument.

Souvent les ordis portables n'ont pas les drivers de l'imprimante et je n'ai jamais vu une personne avec une imprimante portable.

Et puis, quel besoin d'imprimer les choses quand on a un iPad?????


----------



## jehanon (10 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'aimerais savoir combien de personnes travaillent avec leur ordi portable et surtout impriment avec en dehors de chez eux ? Car là, franchement ça en devient ridicule comme argument.
> 
> Souvent les ordis portables n'ont pas les drivers de l'imprimante et je n'ai jamais vu une personne avec une imprimante portable.
> 
> Et puis, quel besoin d'imprimer les choses quand on a un iPad?????



on imprime en wifi ou en réseau à la maison, ce que je trouve ridicule comme de mon cote c'est de pas voir que l'impossibilité d'imprimer est une très grosse lacune et va éjecter des acheteurs potentiels  pourpeu de chose à rajouter

même chose du cote de la communauté des photographe professionnels qui voudraient bien utiliser un iPad pour le relier a leur boitier plutôt que l'ecran LCD pourri de 3"

moi deja je prendrais au moins 2 iPad


----------



## MacSedik (10 Mai 2010)

Je n'imprime jamais de chez moi, si j'ai vraiment besoin d'imprimer (ou si je veux partager y'a les mails ou l'excellent MobileMe) des doc je vais dans des magasins spécialisés ou à la Fac. donc idem l'argument de l'iPad ne peut pas imprimer ne tient pas debout, _pour moi_. Surtout que la bête a une vocation de _liseuse_.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2010)

en ce qui me concerne, non, je ne vois pas l'importance de l'impression en déplacement, mais chacun ses besoins, je le répète

Orphanis, on est d'accord, c'est un complément, pas une machine autonome, c'est ça qui m'ennuie le plus à dire vrai. 

L'ipad est un joli jouet, mais malheureusement pas très ... fonctionnel dirais-je, du fait de la quasi absence de connexion physique (lecteur de carte, port usb) et la nécessité d'avoir un ordi sous le coude pour la synchro

J'attends depuis longtemps un remplaçant pour le PBG4 12', ce serait un mélange entre le MBA et l'ipad je pense. Wait and see


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

L'iPhone est exactement dans la même configuration de l'iPad, pourtant, personne ne le blâme au niveau de la connexion physique et son dépendance à la synchronisation. Je pense qu'il faut savoir où se trouve l'iPad. Il ne remplace pas un ordinateur, il ne remplace pas un iPhone, c'est un intermédiaire. Tout comme les netbooks. Ce sont des intermédiaires pour se faciliter la vie et ils seront toujours dépendant d'une source principale à la maison. Un Netbook n'a rien pour lui non plus. C'est un PC portable moins performant (Ecran plus petit, ne peut pas faire tourner de jeux, trackpad petit, etc ...) Mais il est très bien pour prendre des notes. C'est tout. Et pour un iPad, c'est exactement la même chose. Il est parfait pour tout ce qui est visionneuse, navigation, web ainsi que vidéo/musique. Et en plus, il profite de l'Appstore qui l'ouvre vers de nouvelles fonctionnalités ! 
Enfin bon, je pense qu'Apple doit montrer au public l'utilité de l'iPad. Mais le soucis, c'est que chaque personne peut trouver une utilité spécifique à l'iPad suivant ses besoins. Donc un seul conseil, essayez-le et vous verrez


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Donc un seul conseil, essayez-le et vous verrez



Tu as bien résumé. Si vous n'avez pas l'utilité d'un iPad et qu'un ordinateur portable vous convenait mieux, pourquoi vouloir acheter un iPad alors*? Prenez le portable.

Est ce que je me plains que mes serveurs n'aient pas de carte graphique pour jouer. Non, ça ne sert pas à ça, est-ce que je me plains que mon portable n'est pas un écran de 27 pouces, non car ce ne serait plus un portable. Est-ce que je me plains que l'iPad ne peut pas faire le café, non, car de tout de façon, je n'en bois pas.

Aujourd'hui, l'objet à tout faire n'existe pas. Il est impossible de contenter tout le monde et il existe justement différents produits pour différentes personnes; prenez celui qui vous convient le mieux. 

Vos besoins ne sont pas ceux de votre voisin.


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

> c'est un intermédiaire. Tout comme les netbooks. Ce sont des intermédiaires pour se faciliter la vie et ils seront toujours dépendant d'une source principale à la maison. Un Netbook n'a rien pour lui non plus. C'est un PC portable moins performant (Ecran plus petit, ne peut pas faire tourner de jeux, trackpad petit, etc ...) Mais il est très bien pour prendre des notes. C'est tout.



Bonsoir, 

Je ne pense pas que l'Ipad soutienne la comparaison avec un Netbook car ce dernier est un ordinateur totalement autonome qui, même si il n'en a pas le confort, permet de se passer complément d'une machine principale.

L'Ipad, outre le fait qu'il soit dependant d'une machine pour sa première initialisation, n'offre pas de connectiques standards et son OS est pour le moins "cadenassé" (par exemple : mpossible d'importer ses pdfs et de les lire directement sans passer par des App payantes; impossible d'accéder aux fichiers par arborescence...etc.).

Je crois que lorsque Jobs a parlé de troisième périphérique entre l'ordinateur et l'IPhone, il ne pouvait mieux le définir.

Si une personne hesite entre un ordinateur et un Ipad, comme machine principale, je lui répondrais sans hésiter : prends un ordinateur ( même un notebook offre plus de liberté )mais si une personne 
cherche une seconde machine pour prendre des notes, lire ses mais et surfer sur le Web, je 
lui dirais : fonce l'ipad est fortement susceptible de faire ton bonheur ;-)


----------



## surfboy (10 Mai 2010)

Resalut
donc pour moi c'est assez claire
je remplace mon MBP 13" par un imac 27" et un ipad. J'attend l'offre back to school pour en profiter 

maintenant je vous pose la questions du support verticale. J'ai toujours acheté pour mes produits apple des produits incase : fourre pour mbp, couque pour iphone. Je serais tenté de faire pareil pour l'ipad

qu'en pensez vous de ca ? http://goincase.com/products/detail/CL57512
ca lui donnerait un coté molsekine... un moleskine tactile du futur


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

Orphanis > Je comprends ton point de vue. Mais à la fin, quelqu'un qui prend un netbook aura forcément quelque chose de limité malheureusement. Là où Apple est intelligent, c'est qu'ils se servent du fait que tout le monde est un ordi chez lui. Donc à la fin, tu as toujours un moyen de relier ton iPad a un "ordinateur principal". Jamais un iPad ne remplacera une machine principale, par contre, il permettra d'être énormément complémentaire et mobile. Un Netbook quand a lui joue dans la cour des "PC portables réduits". L'utilisateur qui prend un netbook a conscience qu'il ne pourra pas profiter des divertissement multimédia, mais seulement de bosser et d'aller sur le net. Ainsi, un netbook a besoin d'un autre ordinateur pour pouvoir profiter pleinement des joies du multimédia ^^. Là où l'iPad innove, c'est que même dépendant d'un système restreint et d'une dépendance à un ordinateur, il permet de regarder des vidéos, écouter sa musique, aller sur le net, les mails, mais aussi prendre des notes tout en profitant d'un Appstore offrant beaucoup de possibilité !

Pour résumer, un utilisateur qui prend un netbook sera (même si il profite de windows XP ou seven) forcément limité dans son usage et devra recourir à un ordinateur principal pour pouvoir réellement profiter du reste (Vidéo, image, jeux ...)


----------

